# '07 Prospects: The Thread



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Let's get it started. This could be one of the most exciting college basketball seasons (specifically for Blazer fans).

Draft prospects have gone from languishing on local cable networks or the occasional ESPN2 game between Jesus Prep and Pope Catholic Hill Academy to big-time programs and national tv audiences, thanks to David Stern's age requirement. 

And though Martell, Outlaw, Jack, Aldridge, and Roy will all make huge strides this year, it's quite obvious that Paul Allen will have his pick of the litter in this years draft, be it a doberman (Oden) or an equally ferocious pitbull (Durant). 

This thread is about keeping an eye on box scores, TV schedules and injuries. I'll start with a list of the 15 guys that are probably at the top of Pritchards board, and their first games on national TV. 

Let the speculation begin!

*Greg Oden:* _7-1 C, Ohio State,_ Out until January (right wrist).
5.30pm, 1/18: ESPN2, vs. Wisconsin
4pm, 2/09: ESPN, @ Michigan
9am, 3/10: ESPN, vs. PSU

*Kevin Durant:* _6-10 SF, Texas_
4pm, 11/21: ESPN2, vs W. Virginia
7pm, 11/22: ESPN2, vs. Iowa 
11am, 12/17: ESPN, vs. Tennessee
11.30am, 1/02: ESPN, @ Memphis
6pm, 1/9: ESPN, @ Iowa State
6pm, 1/23: ESPN, vs. OK State
6pm, 1/28: ESPN2, @ Oklahoma
6pm, 2/01: ESPN2, @ Missouri
11am, 2/04: ESPN, vs. Texas A&M 
6pm, 2/06: ESPN2, @ Texas Tech
10.30am, 2/19: abc, @ OK State
5pm, 2/22: ESPN2, @ KSU
5pm, 3/01: ESPN2, @ Texas A&M

*Joakim Noah:* _6-11 PF/C, Florida_
(also, 6-9 PF Al Horford, 6-8 SF Corey Brewer)
4pm, 11/17: ESPN, @ Wake Forest
6pm, 11/18: ESPN2, vs. Syracuse
5pm, 1/31: ESPN2, @ Mississippi
6pm, 2/04: ESPN2, vs. Kentucky

*Thaddeus Young:* _6-8 SF, Georgia Tech_
4pm, 11/30: ESPN, @ Michigan St.
4pm, 1/25: ESPN, vs. Maryland
4pm, 2/15: ESPN, @ UNC
4pm, 2/22: ESPN, vs. Duke
10am, 2/25: abc, vs. Wake Forest

*Spencer Hawes:* _6-11 C, Washington_
12.30pm, 2/11: abc, vs. UCLA
(Check local listings for FSNW coverage)

*Brandan Wright:* _6-10 PF, UNC_
(Also 6-8 PF Tyler Hansbrough)
6pm, 11/29: ESPN, vs. Illinois
6pm, 12/7: ESPN2, vs. Saint Louis
12pm, 1/07: ESPN2, vs. NC State
4.30pm, 1/10: ESPN2, @ Virginia Tech
9am, 1/14: ESPN2, vs. Miami (FL)
4pm, 1/19: ESPN, @ Virginia
4pm, 2/02: ESPN, @ Maryland
6pm, 2/07: ESPN, vs. Duke
4pm, 2/15: ESPN, vs. Georgia Tech
10.30am, 2/19: abc, @ Wake Forest
6pm, 3/04: ESPN, @ Duke
4pm, 3/10: ESPN2, vs. Virginia
1pm, 3/11: ESPN, vs. BC

*Julian Wright:* _6-8 SF, Kansas_
6pm, 11/21: ESPN, vs. Arizona
6pm, 12/01: ESPN2, vs. Nevada
4pm, 12/06: ESPN, vs. St. Joes
9am, 12/10: ESPN, vs. Cal
4pm, 12/19: ESPN2, vs. Pepperdine
4.30pm, 12/29: ESPN2, vs. New Orleans
9am, 1/07: ESPN, vs. Kentucky
4pm, 1/16: ESPN, @ Mizzou
1pm, 1/21: ESPN, vs. Nebraska
9am, 1/28: ESPN, @ Iowa State
6pm, 1/30: ESPN2, vs. Texas Tech
6pm, 2/13: ESPN, @ OK State
6pm, 2/25: ESPN, @ Texas
1.20pm, 3/11: ESPN2, vs. Nebraska
12pm, 3/12: ESPN, @ Texas

*To be added:*
Hasheem Thabeet, Josh McRoberts, Requests


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Marco Belinelli 6-6 200 SG Italy 1986
Nicolas Batum 6-8 210 SG France 1988
Yi Jianlian 7-0 230 PF China 1987
Jeff Green 6-8 235 SF Georgetown Jr.
L.R. Mbah a Moute 6-7 230 SF UCLA So.
Jason Smith 7-0 240 PF Colorado St. Jr.
Roy Hibbert 7-2 278 C Georgetown Jr.
Brandon Rush 6-7 SF Kansas / Sophomore
Uros Tripkovic 6-5 SG Partizan Belgrade (Serbia) / 1986
DeVon Hardin 6-11 C California / Junior
Aaron Gray 7-1 C Pittsburgh / Senior
Anton Ponkrashov 6-7 SG CSKA Moscow (Russia) / 1986
Rudy Fernandez 6-6 SG Joventut Badalona (Spain) / 1985
Jermareo Davidson 6-11 C Alabama / Senior
Glen Davis 6'8 C LSU
James Hughes 6'11' N Illoius


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Not to mention Al Horford.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Rodney Stuckey of Eastern Washington is another guy that people need to watch out for. However, he is a Brandon Roy clone so I don't think the Blazers are interested. He's virtually unheard of around the college scene right now, but having seen him play a couple times in high school and seen a couple of his college games he is the real deal. If it weren't for his high school grades he would be playing at Arizona, but since then he has got his grades in order and was even an academic All American. Last year as a freshman averaged 24.9 ppg, 4 asts and 4 rbs.










nbadraft.net 


Couple other guys to watch out for are:

Richard Roby
Rudy Fernandez
Tiago Splitter (again, if he ever makes himself eligible)
Jeff Green (pippen-esque type forward in that he's long lengthy and can handle the rock)
Roy Hibbert (Guy looks like giant, but I've seen him slowly improve his footwork and coordination over the past couple years)
Aaron Gray (I've never been real big on him, but nonetheless he's 7'1" and can rebound.)
Luc Richard Mbah a Moute (think a young Dennis Rodman, the kid can flat rebound)


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

yi will be in the 07 draft


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Debuts*

 

Oden sits out.

 

Brandan Wright scores 19 points on 8-12 shooting for the Tar Heels against St. Augustine.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

We could very well end up picking in the teens instead of the top 5 as we've all assumed. This team is much better than expected. 

And it's hard to see any of the top talent in next years draft getting much playing time on our team because we'll be so crowded at forward and center. But maybe a SG like Marco Belinelli would be nice. He's got great offensive skills, nice defense and is also reported to have PG skills. He may be a nice match with Roy in the back-court. He Jack and Roy could play a 3 guard rotation, cut Dixon and Graham out of the loop.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

i actually like dixon off the bench as a scoring spark.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Kevin Durant, in his Texas debut, scores 20 points on 8-13 shooting (3-6 from 3pt range). He also had 6 boards, 3 steals and 2 blocks.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Toronto got the number one pick with 27 wins last season, and the year before, Milwaukee got the pick with 30 wins. So even if Portland only manages 30 victories this season (which is entirely possible -- it has only been 5 games, after all), they still have a shot at the pick. I'm not counting them out of the Oden sweepstakes until they win 35-40 games (unlikely but possible).

So don't lose faith yet, Blazers fans!

Wait, that's not what I mean ... err ... ooh being a fan of a lottery team is too weird.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Durant may be a better fit on this team then Oden imo.....IF IF IF IF IF Zach keeps up this style of play and LA turns out to be worth the #2 pick, there would be a crowd at the two post positions. If we have Durant he can play the 3, martell the 2 and roy the one, or let martell come off the bench and light it up and move jack to the point.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

7-3 UConn Freshman Hasheem Thabeet averaged 11 pts 8 reb 7 blks in 22 mins, in his first 2 games.

What an athlete for a 7-3 freshman:

http://www.courant.com/sports/colle...otogallery?coll=hc-headlines-huskymen&index=9


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I can't believe Durant has a 7'5" wingspan. I tivo'd his game today on ESPNU against Alcorn St. and this guy was marvelous. Scary good. I'm thinking NPOY as a freshman type good.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Living in Houston now, I get a lot of Texas games and info.

Durrant was a stud. Darius Miles with more abiltity and 4 times the heart.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

I'll give you an update on the Florida prospects. The Gators opened the season with a 79-54 win over a solid Samford team that won 20 games last season and is expected to win the OVC this year.

Noah- 11 points, 15 boards, 6 assists, 1 steal, 4 blocks

Horford- 15 points, 7 boards, 3 assists, 2 steals, 4 blocks

Brewer- 19 points, 6 boards, 1 assist, 1 steal, 1 block

Noah is an amazing passer for a 7 footer. It really is a site to behold.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> I can't believe Durant has a 7'5" wingspan. I tivo'd his game today on ESPNU against Alcorn St. and this guy was marvelous. Scary good. I'm thinking NPOY as a freshman type good.


Do you have comcast, or did you special order ESPNU on directv?


----------



## psc230 (Nov 11, 2006)

can't wait until tournament pick'em.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Samuel said:


> Kevin Durant, in his Texas debut, scores 20 points on 8-13 shooting (3-6 from 3pt range). He also had 6 boards, 3 steals and 2 blocks.


Wow so far so good. 

I was liking Young over Durant after Young got the better of him in that Michael Jordan invitational game. Really I just hope the Blazers score either Durant, Young, or Oden even if they have to lose a few more games to get them.



Verro said:


> 7-3 UConn Freshman Hasheem Thabeet averaged 11 pts 8 reb 7 blks in 22 mins, in his first 2 games.
> 
> What an athlete for a 7-3 freshman:
> 
> http://www.courant.com/sports/colle...otogallery?coll=hc-headlines-huskymen&index=9


OMG!! :clap: :clap: :clap: 
I normally dont like reaching on centers but if the Blazers fall out of the top 4 he is my pick.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Samuel said:


> Do you have comcast, or did you special order ESPNU on directv?


I had to special order it on DirectTV.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

F/C Joakim Noah had 11 points (4-8), 15 rebounds and 6 assists in 27 minutes of play. Teammate Al Horford had 15 points (7-8) and Corey Brewer (Junior F) had 19 points and 6 rebounds in 28 minutes of play.

*In other action*, Kevin Durant had 21 points (6-15), 13 rebounds and 2 assists in 33 minutes.

Hasheem Thabeet of UConn has 5 points (1-6) and 11 boards in 34 minutes. Saer Sene, anyone?

 

Spencer Hawes is still out, but should be back soon for Washington.

 

*In Tech's first game,* Thaddeus Young had 15 points (7-14) and 6 rebounds in 29 minutes.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

In only 19 minutes of play, the legit 7-foot starlet Spencer Hawes contributed 12 points, 5 rebounds, _7 assists_, and 4 blocks on 4-5 shooting against Pepperdine Sunday.

He appears on Fox Sports Northwest tonight (again) at 7:30 PM vs. Nicholls State. No word on whether he is fit enough to log heavier minutes.

Elsewhere, in 24 minutes of action, Duke sophomore Josh McRoberts (#13, nbadraft.net) had 8 points, 7 rebounds, 3 assists and 3 blocks on 2-2 shooting against Columbia last night. You can check out McRoberts against Georgia Southern tonight on ESPN2 at 4pm.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

I like Durant a lot. He'd be a great fit at the 3 for us.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

nice to be seeing some numbers finally thanks!


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

As much as I love Oden and think he is going to be great, I am starting to think Durant has just as much superstar potential as Oden. God this draft is going to be absolutley amazing if even 50% of the freshmen come out. The SF and C talent pool is as deep as ever, and those are the two positions that we should concentrate on.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

We should really stop thinking about Oden as the prize of this year. Even if we pick 5-10, we will still get a GREAT player to add to our already talented young nucleus. Of course, if we happen to win the lottery...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Turn on ESPN if you want to watch Durant in action. After the Maryland vs. St. John's game wraps up, they are showing Texas against Michigan St.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Thaddeus Young









GP MIN FG FGA FTM FTA 3PM 3PA PTS OFF DEF TOT AST TO STL BLK PF 
26.3 16.0 3.0 2.3 1.0 2.33 .7 1.3 1.3 .606 .667 .667 1.45

So far so good.. :clap:


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm just glad that the NBA increased the age for entering the draft at 19. College experience really sets up (helps) players for basketball and the NBA. Remember back in the day (about 10 years ago) where there used to be NBA training camps?


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I just went to go read the player profiles at nbadraft.net and draftexpress.com but nothing has been updated since before last draft. So when it comes to Durant, Young, and any other freshmen, there is not a good breakdown of their games. nbadraft.net has a little more then draftexpress but neither have the breakdowns I was really looking for. 

When do these sites start updating the information?

What other sites do you visit to learn about players abilities and weaknesses?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Let's take a look at the top Euro Prospects, shall we?

1. Tiago Splitter, 7-0, 245 lbs; 1/1/85 
Germany via Brazil

(Projected from #5-#23)









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlrqMS7tp-A



draft express said:


> Splitter might not be the most glamorous player around, but he’s quite a sure bet. There are three key areas where he fills the bill.
> Physical Tools. He might not be a freakish athlete a la Tyrus Thomas, but he’s a legit seven footer, will be strong enough to operate in the paint, and he has excellent quickness. That’s quite a rare combination.
> Basketball Talent. Again, not an incredibly talented player, but a guy who perfectly understands the game, is very coachable, and is already showing a variety of promising skills. It’s a very intriguing mix when you take into consideration what comes next.
> Attitude. Splitter is an extremely hard working player, a warrior, a guy who always delivers intensity and is constantly thinking about improving. Besides, he’s very team oriented, being an unselfish guy willing to sacrifice for his teammates, and as expected, very much appreciated in the locker-room, and obviously by his coaches.
> ...


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

2. Yi Jianlian, 7-0, 230 lbs, 10/28/87
China

(Projected from #8-#14)










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6plJTvMW04



draft express said:


> It’s a pleasure to see Yi running the floor, but it’s even more stimulating watching him finish in transition, where he can elevate gracefully and dunk spectacularly with the greatest of ease. He really has privileged legs, impressive considering his size. He’s also a very nice passer from the high post or the three-point line, being aware of his teammates’ cuts. All in all, he looks rather smart on the court.
> 
> It’s interesting to note that while his athleticism could land him at the power forward position, his skill set seems to lead him to the center spot. He certainly has enough size and he could gain enough strength to play there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

I haven't seen Budinger or Arthur mentioned, but they've been extremely impressive and I'd expect them both to be top 10 picks if they entered this years draft.

http://nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/chasebudinger.html

http://nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/darrellarthur.html


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

3. Marco Belinelli, 6-5, 192 lbs, 3/25/86
Italy

(#9-#23)










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2r2WueJDD7c



nbadraft.net said:


> NBA Comparison: Ray Allen
> 
> Strengths: The top Italian guard prospect for at least 10 years, can play both guard positions, but he definitely prefers to play PG due to his leadership qualities. He's a natural scorer: can shoot from three very well, hit the middle-range jumper or finish with a lay-up. Has a great fake and hesitations package, which he uses to beat his defender off the dribble or on fast-break. Excellent ball-handler and very good passer as a PG, deadly one-on-one skills as SG. Despite his offensive skills, he's also a solid team player. Very good athleticism makes him able to dunk in many ways and, with quick feet and legs, defend on speedy opponents. Knows the game very well and has an above average basketball IQ. A key characteristic is he always plays at a high intensity level (even in a friendly match). His outlook is bright: he can grow to 6-7 and become a Marko Jaric type of player with more offensive awareness and shooting qualities.
> 
> Weaknesses: Needs to increase his body strength and weight, without losing speed and quickness, to absorb physical contact and defend bigger guards. Also needs to learn many aspects about the PG position at high level as he accustomed to playing with poor quality teammates (in young division) and taking all the shots. Another weakness is the low experience although this should be no surprise considering his age.


*Might not come out in 2007 due to contract issues*


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Dang, Belinelli certainly doesn't seem afraid to let fly. The video reminds me of some of those Ammo videos from last year (though I have to say I was more impressed by the Ammo videos). If this guy can play a lick or two of defense and falls far enough to be a second or third pick for the Blazers, it might be fun seeing him with Roy, the two of them being good ol' fashioned guards on offense and Brandon probably the tougher assignment on defense.... Or I suppose they could both play SG with Jack and Rodriguez manning the point most of the game. He certainly seems an interesting player, regardless.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

4. Rudy Fernandez, 6-6, 172, 4-5-85
Spain

(Projected from #28-#29)










Sergio to Rudy for the 'oop... Imagine the possibilities!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXAucLSrYv8



nbadraft.net said:


> Strengths: Possesses legit three point range on his jumper, and excels at catch and shoot … Moves extremely well without the ball as he is constantly moving, never settles … Really understands how to get by opposing defenders by using his quick first step and ball handling ability … Creative slasher when driving to the basket as he can finish with a multitude of reverse lay-ups, dunks or switching hands to get his shot off … Athletically he owns above average leaping ability, solid quickness and excellent body control … Needs very little time to get his shot off due to his quick release … Passing ability is solid but not spectacular… Plays very composed rarely looks out of control or unfocused on the floor … Shows a high basketball IQ … Reportedly a very coachable player who owns a good work ethic … Fernandez improved his perimeter defense this past season … Solid free throw shooter … Unselfish player who looks to get teammates involved …
> 
> Weaknesses: Could really stand to bulk up and gain more upper body strength, how much he’ll be able to is questionable … This lack of upper body strength presents itself in games as he struggles to finish after contact occurs … Defensively he lacks great lateral movement and intensity and while he has improved he remains a work in progress … He tends to overcompensate by overplaying the passing lanes … Ball protection must improve as he can get a little too careless with the ball … Mid-range game is undeveloped as he focuses on slashing and shooting three point shots … Despite his athletic ability Fernandez remains a below average rebounder … Shot selection is average due to the fact that he can get caught up shooting threes instead of driving … Has improved but is still not a great shooter off the dribble …
> Defensively he doesn’t always fight through picks … Some have questioned his toughness …


*Samuel's Note: I understand he's undersized, but this kid has crazy athleticism and a huge wingspan. Add this to the fact that he and Sergio came up through the Spanish ranks together, and you have a potentially awesome fast-paced second unit. Portland could potentially end up with four (count'm FOUR second round picks in the draft this next year. That gives Portland plenty of chips to move up to snatch him. Our first pick will likely be a SF or a PF, and the backup shooting guard spot is populated by the likes of Juan Dixon, Martell Webster, and Ime Udoka. Might as well plug Rudy in there and see what happens.*


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Samuel said:


> *Samuel's Note: I understand he's undersized, but this kid has crazy athleticism and a huge wingspan. *


He went through the 2005 pre-season combine and I don't think his wingspan or athleticism stood out so much. 

barefoot height... 6'4.75
lbs..................... 172
wingspan............ 6'7.5
vertical jump....... 35.5

Just for comparison, here's Brandon Roy's #'s

barefoot height... 6'5.25
lbs..................... 207
wingspan............ 6'6.25
vertical jump....... 40.5

btw...I haven't seen Rudy play but I'm looking forward to it.

STOMP


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Roy's wingspan is nearly 6'10", not 6'6".


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

STOMP said:


> He went through the 2005 pre-season combine and I don't think his wingspan or athleticism stood out so much.
> 
> barefoot height... 6'4.75
> lbs..................... 172
> ...


Interesting. I just read over a recap:



> Other disappointments included Andrew Bogut (61st), *Martell Webster (60th),* Rudy Fernandez (57th), Antoine Wright (55th), *Jarrett Jack (54th)* and Francisco Garcia (51st).


I guess you could write some of that off to Jack's injury. We never knew Martell to be an exemplary athlete, though.

Thanks for sharing that information. It looks like management is poised to make a run at another first round pick again, which is exciting. I hope Rudy ends up on their shortlist.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

QRICH said:


> Roy's wingspan is nearly 6'10", not 6'6".


I'm certain those numbers are accurate.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Looks like we were both wrong. You got his height w/shoes mixed up

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1348

6'6.25" w/shoes
6'8" wingspan


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

BTW, New York won tonight which means that Portland climbed up another spot in terms of ping pong balls (if the season ended 12/4/06). 

Here's the likely top 10 of the lottery as of Dec 4 (and their respective picks, per draftexpress)

1. Memphis - Oden
2. Charlotte - Durant
3. Boston - Noah
4. Philadelphia - Julian Wright
5. Portland - Splitter
6. New York - Hawes
7. Milwaukee - Arthur
8. Seattle - Brandan Wright
9. Washington - Horford
10. Toronto - McRoberts


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Samuel said:


> BTW, New York won tonight which means that Portland climbed up another spot in terms of ping pong balls (if the season ended 12/4/06).
> 
> Here's the likely top 10 of the lottery as of Dec 4 (and their respective picks, per draftexpress)
> 
> ...



Things are likely to change a lot over the next 3-4 months. If I was to pick one guy who might take a big jump, it would be Brandan Wright.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Splitter is an enigma to me. He's had the chance to be a lottery pick the past two drafts, yet he never ended up entering any of them. I've seen him play a couple times, but he just doesn't really stand out to me. 

Belinelli is an interesting prospect, I've never seen him play before but from what I've read a lot of people say that he is a dead-on shooter that can play either guard spot.

I have been a Fernandez fan for a long time. I enjoyed watching him play during the FIBA games this past summer and him Sergio seemed to have a lot of chemistry on that very talented team. He has a very unorthodox style, which I think is why he draws a lot of comparisons to Ginobili. He is very athletic and has a solid outside shot. He could be a very useful pro because he can play the 1, 2 or even the 3. He's also very smart and doesn't try and do too much. I'd be happy if we picked him up, but I think he's more of a late teens to early 20's pick and I think he has some kind of buyout with his contract overseas in order to play and thats what kept him out of the draft last year.

Budinger is certainly a player that I think we should look at if we lose out on Oden, Durant or Wright. For those of you who haven't seen him play, you should. He is a phenomenal athlete and can do pretty much anything. The thing that has surprised me most about him this year is rebounding ability, with his slender stature I thought for sure he would have more problems rebounding in college, but he is averaging almost 8 rebounds a game. So far I think him and Durant are neck and neck for Freshman of the Year. Also note, he was the #1 rated volleyball player in the nation and wants to play in the Olympics someday.









Arthur is another solid freshman, but I doubt that he comes out this year. His offensive game is still a bit unrefined but his defense is pretty dang good. He gave Noah fits the entire game last week, it was pretty comical.

Here is my personal top 3 players for this draft at every position:

PG:  (note: very weak point guard draft)
1.) *Ronald Steele* - Alabama
2.) *Darren Collison*- UCLA (doubtful he'll come out)
3.) *Acie Law*- Texas A&M (great throwback point guard, very quick.)

Dominic James is another player, he's listed at point but he looks to score more than anything. His game is like Steve Francis and AI in that he has the body of a point guard but the mentality of a SG. Javaris Crittendon is another great point guard, but as only a freshman I think he's going to stay. He has great size and his passing ability is outstanding, he should be the #1 point guard to go in 08'.

SG:
1.) *Budinger* - Arizona (More of a small forward, but splitting time at Arizona between 2 and 3)
2.) *Marcus Williams*- Arizona (great pure shooter)
3. a.) *Rodney Stuckey*- Eastern Washington (under the radar, but can do everything)
b.) *Daequan Cook*- Ohio St.

Malik Hairston, Brandan Rush, Nick Young, Belinelli, Alando Tucker and JR Giddens are all second tier players on my list. 

SF:
1.) *Kevin Durant*- Texas
2.) *Julian Wright*- Kansas (great defender, plays with passion)
3 a.) *Luc Richard Mbah a Moute*- UCLA (Think Dennis Rodman tenacity w/ an offensive game)
b.) *Jeff Green*- Georgetown (The Rudy Gay of this class, has the potential but disappears often)

Thaddeus Young has made it public that he wants to stay at Georgia Tech otherwise I would've had him.

PF:
1.) *Brandan Wright*- North Carolina (athletic freak, reminds me a lot of Amare, throw the ball in the air and you know he's going to dunk it home).
2.) *Al Horford*- Florida (great defender and his offensive game has improved drastically, great upside)
3. a.) *Nick Fazekas*- Nevada (most people probably think I'm nuts for this pick, but the guy has improved big time since staying for the extra year. He's a big who can hit shots from anywhere on the court and is leading the nation in rebounding. He also is a good defender, blocking a lot of shots).
b.) *Joakim Noah*- Florida (good energy guy, limited offensively and when he plays a team against another good big he struggles. People who thinks he's could/shoulda/might be a #1 pick are clueless)

Hansbrough and McRoberts are most likely going to stay otherwise, I would have had Hansbrough in there, but he's pretty undersized and not a super athlete so I don't think he'll be as high of a pick as he should. But, I thought he was the best PF in the ACC last year, including Shelden Williams. McRoberts has great athletic ability, but lacks skills and unravels against good defense. I haven't seen Jianlin so I couldn't tell you a thing about him and Splitter's stock is going to dip even more now that he's in an even better draft. Darrell Arthur is going to stay for atleast another year IMO. Next year Heytvelt will be in the top 3 on my list, but I don't think there's anyway he's leaving early.

C:
1.) *Greg Oden*- Ohio St. 
2.) *Roy Hibbert*- Georgetown (improves every time I watch him and at 7'2 he's a giant)
3.) *Hasheem Thabeet*- UCONN (he's a monster (literally) and a good shotblocker, but thats about it)

My Blazers wishlist:
1.) Oden/Durant 
2.) Chase Budinger
3.) Brandan Wright
4.) Julian Wright
5.) Al Horford


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Samuel said:


> BTW, New York won tonight which means that Portland climbed up another spot in terms of ping pong balls (if the season ended 12/4/06).
> 
> Here's the likely top 10 of the lottery as of Dec 4 (and their respective picks, per draftexpress)
> 
> ...



A lot of that will change.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> A lot of that will change.


Of course it will.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

I think we need to pick up a couple picks 10-20 there is going to be some great players there. Yi Jian Lian for example, and Budinger.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

Samuel said:


> BTW, New York won tonight which means that Portland climbed up another spot in terms of ping pong balls (if the season ended 12/4/06).
> 
> Here's the likely top 10 of the lottery as of Dec 4 (and their respective picks, per draftexpress)
> 
> ...


Yuck, I hate DE's mock draft.

My board would look more like this:

1. Oden
2. Durant
3. B. Wright
4. Budinger
5. Arthur
6. Noah
7. J. Wright
8. Thabeet
9. M. Williams
10. Jianlian


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So what exactly are your team needs. Is Martel expendable? Would you be willing to draft a guy who plays the same position. I believe the SF spot is your biggest weakness


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

HB said:


> So what exactly are your team needs. Is Martel expendable? Would you be willing to draft a guy who plays the same position. I believe the SF spot is your biggest weakness


At the moment you're absolutely right about the Blazers' weakest position being SF. As for Webster being expendable? I think most of us here are still feeling patient with him. He's still so young and should eventually be able to swing between the two and three spots. With Roy able to play 1-3 and a couple of decent PGs in Jack and Rodriguez, I think there'd be room on this team for a true SF without moving Webster -- let him back up the 2 and 3 spots and log something like 25 to 30 minutes a game.

As for the question of whether or not he might be moved, the only player I've ever thought of as "untouchable" was Shaq... right before he was traded. :biggrin:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

One player we are all forgetting is UCLA's Luc Richard Mbah A Moute...If we slip in the draft a little bit, this kid could be a stud for us. He plays great defense and is very long and athletic. NBADraft compares him to Luol Deng as well.
http://nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/l.r.mbahamoute.html


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I would love to get another 1st round pick. Here is a trade idea that will probably be unpopular...

Maglore+Webster for Maggette+lotto protected 1st(or top 20 protected)

Could be a bad move, as Webster is so young. But I would love to get Maggette, and the pick could turn out great. Maby if we made it Outlaw and took out the 1st it could be good also.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Maggette and Zach on the court together wouldnt work as Corey does most of his damage with is back to the basket or in the paint. Roy is a simlialr guy in attacking the gaol and we need Martell's shooting. We can just buy a mid twenties pick again like we did last year with Sergio


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I think it will be nearly impossible to buy a pick in this years draft if the players come out that are expected to.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Meh...for the longest time Sergio was a projected top 5 pick in the 07 draft..and we bought him in the 06 draft..it can be done.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

HB said:


> So what exactly are your team needs. Is Martel expendable? Would you be willing to draft a guy who plays the same position. I believe the SF spot is your biggest weakness


If Martel loses some weight he can play the 2 as well. I would gladly trade our 07, 08 pick and a decent filler for Durant


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Draft Express said:


> Rudy Fernández earns well-deserved back-to-back nominations as Player of the Week in our roundup after a terrific weekend both in the Euroleague and the domestic front. We were warning people from the very beginning of the season (indeed in the preseason SuperCup) about Rudy playing bigger role in his team, assuming more responsibilities, and being much more of a leader. This has translated into both increased scoring production for Fernandez as an individual, and more efficient offensive play for DKV Joventut as a whole. Rudy is now prepared to emerge as *one of the brightest stars in the European sky.*
> 
> One reason Fernandez has been able to take his game to the next level is that his perimeter shots have been falling, which gives him an extra degree of confidence. Besides, he’s extremely active playing without the ball - cutting, using screens, and understanding how to set up favorable sitautions in which to recieve the ball. He can score from just about anywhere on the court, with almot unlimited range. At the same time, his defensive effort is as good as always, if not improved. He’s currently in great shape, and the nagging injuries that slowed him down early in the season appear to be a thing of the past.
> 
> ...



I think this guy would be a nice addition along the lines of Sergio Rodriguez. He's a good passer, can shoot from the perimeter, and has shown he likes to attack the basket (although there will be a normal adjustment period to the NBA in this area). 

I wouldn't take him any higher than #20, but if Portland picks up a second pick in the first round through the Magloire trade, we might be in the ballpark.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

i really like brewer from florida, i'd love to get him in the mid first round


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Samuel said:


> I think this guy would be a nice addition along the lines of Sergio Rodriguez. He's a good passer, can shoot from the perimeter, and has shown he likes to attack the basket (although there will be a normal adjustment period to the NBA in this area).
> 
> I wouldn't take him any higher than #20, but if Portland picks up a second pick in the first round through the Magloire trade, we might be in the ballpark.


I've been talking up Rudy for a couple years now. The thing that has prevented him from entering the draft has been his large buyout that scares teams away. I would be pleased if he dropped down in the 20's and we had a pick where we could get him there.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> I've been talking up Rudy for a couple years now. The thing that has prevented him from entering the draft has been his large buyout that scares teams away. I would be pleased if he dropped down in the 20's and we had a pick where we could get him there.


I think the buyout possibility might be a boon for Portland in this case. Assuming this 20's pick is one of two 1st rounders, they don't really want or need him to sign right away. Between Aldridge, Webster, Jack, a resigned Outlaw, Roy, Rodriguez, (Freeland?), and PlayerX, they'll have enough young talent on the roster. 

Might as well get the rights to him (as I believe he is in the draft automatically this year), then sign him in 2008 or 2009 like the Spurs did with Ginobili in 2002.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i would love to get rudy


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

National college debut of your possible 2007 center...

Greg Oden's national debut today vs. Cincy: 3:30 CBS

come talk about it in the official game thread in the Big 10 forum!!!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Durant drops 37 points on Colorado. No way could he go #1 though... right?

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/boxscore?gameId=270060038


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

The guy I've had my eye on, Rudy Fernandez, continues to move up the ranks. Interesting that his stock would rise while Sergio's stock plummeted in the year before the draft. Perhaps it was the world championship that kept his stock high.

Or maybe it was this buzzer beating tip-in

At nbadraft.net, he's up to #14 (Jan 8).


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Jan 8*: Mock drafts are rarely accurate at this point in the basketball year. Consider:

Jan 8, 2006: Rudy Gay, #1
Jan 18, 2005: Marvin Williams, #1


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

To me it's all about Durant. A future line up of 

Jack
Roy
Webster
Durant
Aldridge 



That's a really really solid line up. Trade Zach for a very good starting SF and bring Webster off the bench at either the 3 or 2 and it's even better.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> To me it's all about Durant. A future line up of
> 
> Jack
> Roy
> ...


Portland's record, 14-21

*Teams that netted the #2 pick, after 35 games*
06, New York: 13-22
05, Atlanta, 7-28
04, Charlotte: Default 
03, Memphis: 11-24
02, Chicago: 6-29
01, Clippers: 12-23
00, Vancouver: 10-25

It's possible, but unlikely that'd we'd grab Durant. The new high lottery rules make it even more difficult.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Samuel said:


> Portland's record, 14-21
> 
> *Teams that netted the #2 pick, after 35 games*
> 06, New York: 13-22
> ...


New Rules?? I don't know if I got the memo.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Samuel said:


> Portland's record, 14-21
> 
> *Teams that netted the #2 pick, after 35 games*
> 06, New York: 13-22
> ...



I don't think it's likely either, but that's who I want.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

drexlersdad said:


> New Rules?? I don't know if I got the memo.


Well, the rules since 1990 where the lottery really only decides the top picks. Before that it was much more of a free-for-all.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm starting to think that Corey Brewer might be a good pick if the Blazers decide to go with an SF.

What's the one reason Nate doesn't leave Outlaw or Martell out there during crucial moments? Defense. 



nbadraft.net said:


> The premiere perimeter defender in college, capable of being a lock down defender on the next level … Physically he has everything you need to stand out defensively: long arms, footwork, quickness, anticipation, long arms and height plus a willingness to exert as much effort on defense as on offense


And apparently he an offensive skillset that could turn into something special in a few years if he continues to work.

game log










Has anyone seen enough of Brewer to make a comment?


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> To me it's all about Durant. A future line up of
> 
> Jack
> Roy
> ...



AAAAAHHHHHH!!!

Durant is a 3, not a 4! Playing him at the 4 is like hitching a plow to your Ferrari! 

With Durant on the team, Zach plays the role of rebounder and the team goes deep into the playoffs!!


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

*Realistic PLayers POR could pick in 2007 draft:*

(ranked in my order of preference)

1)Thaddeus Young
2)Marcus Williams
3)Julian Wright
4)Corey Brewer
5)Rudy Fernandez

Other players that should be considered:
Jeff Green
Al Thornton
Tiago Splitter
Yi Jianlin

Outside of POR getting the ELITE TWO players in this draft...namely Durant & Oden (in that order IMO)...or nabbing the next 2 players in the "2nd Tier" namely Brandan Wright & Joakim Noah...I think POR will be drafting one of the 5 players or so on my list above....

Certainly...some other players will be drafted like Horford, Hawes, Thabeet that I am uncertain POR would draft under most circumstances....

Thad Young is a raw youngster, but one who has all the skills to be an excellent SF...and I like Marcus Williams size & versatility...those two to me would be the top realistic choices for POR....

I still think Tiago Splitter haas a shot for POR...and I think they have scouted him pretty intensely....Although adding another "big" seems questionable to me w\o another player being dealt away....

I like Rudy Fernandez, have for awhile...but he is more of a SG prospect, where Roy is now firmly entrenched....

Corey Brewer has been impressive in the games I have seen him, but I look at him as more of a defender\athletic slasher type of player....and IMO Young & Williams offer more versatilty and scoring....and POR has Udoka to fill that "defending SF" role...I don't think they need 2 such players....

I don't know enough about Julian Wright, but what limited times I have seen him, his smooth athleticism has impressed me....I kind oif think he mirrors Brewer in a way...both are very athletic...both are good at slashing to the basket...Brewer is more refined on defense, and Wright a little more on offense....

Jeff Green is one of those guys who has all the tools but seemingly cannot put them all together most nights...that always concerns me...

Thornton...I know little about...Same or Jianlan Yi, except I think he is farther from YAo than he is closer to him...Not a player I'd prefer to see POR pick...


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

breweer has chicken legs 

Rudy>Dixon 

Yi can hit the outside shot has fast first step.

We need a taller defensive sf


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Kmurph, 

That second tier would also include Hawes and Budinger (doubtful that he'll declare). I was a Hawes doubter at first, but his post moves are something that I haven't seen out of college freshman, maybe ever. He could teach a lot of pro bigs a thing or two. The only visible thing that I think Hawes needs work on is boxing out for rebounds. Heck, I'd rather have Hawes over almost nearly every player on that list. With the exception of maybe Julian Wright, but I'm still not sure even with him.

Rudy Fernandez is a guy I like, but I think he'll end up more in the early teens rather than the top 10, where I suspect we'll be drafting.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

since telfair didn't work out maybe boston will take dickau for their pick


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Yeah I forgot about Budinger...

As for Hawes, will he declare? I saw him play a few times and he was impressive. I just keep wondering where POR would place another big man...I mean Greg Oden, IMO is such a once in a lifetime find...that you have to take him...no matter how many big men you have...I don't view Hawes in that category...The only other guys I would take with a high lottery pick...regardless of position are Durant (duh!), and Brandan Wright

I am not sold on Noah, but I do believe that most team, including POR would consider him in the same group as above...

I hope he does decalre, b\c I can't see him not being a top 10 pick...and that let's another prospect fall back to POR...

Zags - 

You don't like Thad Young? He is raw, and young...but he sure has tremendous potential...


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

My draft picks depending on position would be 
(portland currently pick 11th + 41st)

Darrell Arthur
Corey Brewer
Marco Bellini

and 2nd round 

Nick Fazekas
Mustafa Shakur
Sean williams


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I'd like to see Marcus Williams on our team.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Kmurph said:


> Yeah I forgot about Budinger...
> 
> As for Hawes, will he declare? I saw him play a few times and he was impressive. I just keep wondering where POR would place another big man...I mean Greg Oden, IMO is such a once in a lifetime find...that you have to take him...no matter how many big men you have...I don't view Hawes in that category...The only other guys I would take with a high lottery pick...regardless of position are Durant (duh!), and Brandan Wright
> 
> ...



I just don't know about Young. He's very raw and has almost no jumpshot. With all the hype surrounding him coming into this year, he's been overshadowed by all the other great freshman. That, and the fact that he's a 4.0 student leads me to believe he'll stay another year hoping his stock will rise.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Until a few of the freshman delcare, I don't think this draft is as good as advertised. I hope someone comes out of the blue like Roy and makes the draft that much deeper. But outside of the big 4, I'm not really excited about any one else.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I just watch a highlight of Yi Jilian, and damn he looks good. Preferably, I'd rather pair a defensive minded bigman with Aldrdige down low, but I don't see that type of prospect in this years draft. Yes, I know about Oden, but our chances of landing him are slim to none. I like Thabeet's potential, but I am very worried about him turning into another Diop. I think Noah would be our best bet, but he could be gone too. But the things Yi did for a 7 footer, shouldn't be possible. He looked like KG out there.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

A guy I like in the 2nd round is Trey Johnson. He is a true scorer, and unlike many prolific college scoring guards has decent height for a SG(6'5). I would take him with our own 2nd round pick. My semi-realistic dream draft is something like...

Al Horford with our 1st rounder.
Nick Fazekas with a 1st rounder that we buy from Phoenix(They somehow have 3 this year after having 2 last year).
Trey Johnson with our own 2nd round pick. 
Aaron Brooks with the Indiana 2nd round pick. 

Run with this roster....

PG- Sergio Rodriguez/Jarrett Jack/Aaron Brooks
SG- Brandon Roy/Ime Udoka/Trey Johnson
SF- Martell Webster/Travis Outlaw/Trey Johnson
PF- Zach Randolph/Al Horford/Travis Outlaw
C- LaMarcus Aldridge/Joel Pryzbilla/Nick Fazekas


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

we could get gasol! marc gasol!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Looks like he's beginning to shake off some of the freshman woes that had him down. If he has a strong showing in the tournament, I could see him climbing the top 10.










Cool article on Thad Young. Apparently he went to academic camps during the summer instead of basketball camps. I wonder who Portland thinks the most hard-working, clean cut guys are...


http://www.ajc.com/blogs/content/shared-blogs/ajc/tech/entries/2007/02/09/jackets_turn_to.html


Atlanta Journal-Constitution said:


> Anyway, I don’t think there’s a freshman in the league with more game than Young, but there are at least four and perhaps five who’ve outplayed him to date. There’s enough schedule left to change perceptions. Changing perceptions about Young is not as important as changing the NCAA Tournament selection committee’s take on Tech. Young has the talent to blow people away. I’m not saying he’s Kevin Durant (nobody is, nor has there been a freshman like him in a long time), but there wasn’t much separation in high school last year, if any.
> 
> Getting the ball in Young’s hands on nearly every possession (he’s a fine passer, too) is second-most important to Crittenton staying on an even keel. And not by much. Attack! Thad, and many good things will happen.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

he is right there in the area we pick plus the jack young GT connection would be good!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

According to DraftExpress' Luis Fernandez, *Tiago Splitter is back*.

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1898



Luis Fernandez said:


> After playing in pain for months, he once again looks like the same old intense, aggressive and active player we always knew. It’s a completely different feeling from what he transmitted just a few weeks ago. His quickness, athletic reactivity, the way he chases after rebounds, his renewed confidence looking for the basket… his body language speaks for itself.
> 
> It didn’t make sense. It wasn’t logical that a guy who had always been distinguished by his intensity and activity on court, a hard-working player such as Splitter, suddenly looked so passive and soft. As we have told you here a few times, it was almost certainly a matter of the back problems that apparently seem resolved now.
> 
> Tiago couldn’t have chosen a better moment to show up again. Right in the middle of the Top-16 fight in the Euroleague, and with Zoran Planinic back on court after his finger injury, Splitter’s improved contribution should be able to help take Tau Vitoria all the way back to the Final Four. Indeed this week was a triumphant march for Tau over its rivals. Lottomatica Roma was no opponent in the Euroleague, never being able to find any answer to the offensive and defensive power displayed by the Spanish team. Tiago had 18 points (a season high for him in the competition) and 5 rebounds. Style-wise, it was his typical performance, playing basically without the ball to look for spaces in the paint and punish defensive rotations. But he was much more active searching for these options, while looking more confident and quick when it came to attacking the basket for the layup, or eventually for the two-handed dunk. The same could be said about his defense, significantly improved from previous weeks. He could even successfully contain perimeter rivals in defensive switches.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Please, Pritch! Keep this guy on your radar!



DraftExpress said:


> *Rudy Fernández* with another superb performance in the ACB League. He had 29 points, 4 rebounds, 4 assists and 5 steals leading DKV Joventut to a road victory against Caja San Fernando. He was everywhere on the court, getting in the passing lanes, cleaning the boards, distributing the ball and running the floor. Actually, he did major damage in the fastbreak, constantly catching the opponent’s defense off-guard and showing a superb ability to finish layups creatively. He also displayed some shooting touch from the perimeter and eventually from the mid-range area off the dribble. Considering the way Rudy has been playing this year and what he consistently brings to the table, he should be a lock for the first round no matter what.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Samuel said:


> Please, Pritch! Keep this guy on your radar!
> 
> [/SIZE]


I've been mentioning I like this guy for the last couple drafts. However, every year he disappoints and doesn't enter into the draft.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

its his contract i think


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I am a Rudy fan also, but where does he fit?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> I am a Rudy fan also, but where does he fit?


Let him battle it out in practice with Martell Webster and Freddie Jones. Management should think long and hard about minutes and production when it comes to starters, but the second unit should always be up for grabs to whomever can compete.


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

well you know, after we get the #1 pick, then do this trade...

Oden, Randolph, Jack, IME (re-signed) for Dwight Howard (re-signed) and Grant Hill and pick

he'll fit in perfectly

Sergio/Roy
Roy/Jones/Fernandez
Hill/Webster
Aldridge/Outlaw
Howard/Pryz.

so he won't get a whole lot of burn his first year, but after that Jones expires...I can dream can't I?

down the road
Sergio/Roy
Roy/Fernandez
Webster/Outlaw
Aldridge/Outlaw
Howard/Pryz.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Looks like Batum will be staying.



> Nicolas Batum has decided not to put his name in this year’s draft, his agent Bouna Ndiyae told DraftExpress earlier today. A press release is expected to go out shortly in both English and French.
> 
> Ndiyae told DraftExpress that Batum wants to have an “impact in Pro A [French first division] first” before leaving for the NBA. He wants to spend another season in the Euroleague as well, and is not interested in potentially sitting on the bench in the NBA next season. This is a “personal preference” for Batum, who says that he is “not afraid” of the scrutiny he will face next season as the top International prospect in the draft. He knows that he would be a lottery pick this year, but thinks that he has a chance to compete for the #1 overall spot in the draft after next season.
> 
> Batum’s contract runs until June 2009, but we can expect some changes to be made to it over the next few days. For one, he will be assigned a personal trainer during the off-season to help with his overall skill level, as well as a shooting coach who will work with him throughout all of next year. He can also expect a very nice raise in his salary, but will still maintain a reasonable buyout for the NBA.


Per Draftexpress.com


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Looks like Batum will be staying.
> 
> 
> 
> Per Draftexpress.com


Which means Thad Young is probably back in the draft.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Thabeet will be staying put at UCONN as well.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Batum and Thabeet made good decisions. Batum has the potential to be a top 5 pick next year if he plays well in Europe, while Thabeet had 'lotto projected but slips to high second round' written all over him. If Thabeet can improve to 10ppg, 10rpg and 3.5bpg next year, he is a top 10 pick.


----------

